# Andy Schleck: Specialized better than Cervelo



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Interesting. Says the new bikes handle better than Cervelo.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/riders/2009/diaries/schleck/?id=schleck0901


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Wow... imagine that.

If they pay me Andy's salary, I'll say that too. And they don't even have to give me a bike.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

FondriestFan said:


> Interesting. Says the new bikes handle better than Cervelo.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/riders/2009/diaries/schleck/?id=schleck0901


what a surprice


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

FondriestFan said:


> Interesting. Says the new bikes handle better than Cervelo.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/riders/2009/diaries/schleck/?id=schleck0901


That's it! I'm selling my R3 and going out to buy a Specialized Roubaix. 

Now back to regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Stock Specialized's were all that great for Boonen when QS switched from Time. Maybe Time just makes a better bike ...


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Einstruzende said:


> Stock Specialized's were all that great for Boonen when QS switched from Time. Maybe Time just makes a better bike ...


As a Time fan, I agree with you wholeheartedly.

I've never liked Specialized. Just personal preference, I guess. I'm sure they make nice bikes.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Einstruzende said:


> Stock Specialized's were all that great for Boonen when QS switched from Time. Maybe Time just makes a better bike ...


Didn't Specialized make a $2million mold to custom-make a carbon bike for Boonen? Hell, they should have just done tube-to-tube custom work and rebadge it.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

HE's likely not lying.
I have never in my life heard anyone rave about the handling prowess of their Cervelo. As much as I hate Specialized, I would choose one anyday over a Cervelo.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Einstruzende said:


> Stock Specialized's were all that great for Boonen when QS switched from Time. Maybe Time just makes a better bike ...


It was a sizing issue NOT a deficiency in the overall design.

Time had to beef up his VXRS as it was not stiff enough apparently.

Me, I have no problem with my VXRS.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

So let me get this straight...

Time>Specialized>Cervelo

???


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

iliveonnitro said:


> Didn't Specialized make a $2million mold to custom-make a carbon bike for Boonen? Hell, they should have just done tube-to-tube custom work and rebadge it.


Its was the prototype for what became the SL2 series. Very stiff bikes.

Boonen's biggest issue is his atypical fit and back injury, he also runs his saddle pretty far down and prefers really long stems. Works for him though. 

If Andy like crazy stiff bikes he very well may really prefer the Specialized, the SL2's are incredible stiff bikes. As mentioned Time needed to do a special bike for Boonen as well. Most of the Time's I have ridden have been unimpressive and way overpriced, but their "Protour" bike was fun, and stiff as all get out, although the ride quality was terrible. Great choice for raceday, but little else. 

On the Cervelo vs Specialized thing it probably comes down to which models you are talking about and what your preferences are. Both make nice race bikes.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

kbiker3111 said:


> So let me get this straight...
> 
> Time>Specialized>Cervelo
> 
> ???


I think you meant: Time < Cervelo < Specialized right?

And puppies < kittens < free money


----------



## Rockabilly_Racer (Aug 1, 2008)

all this theoretical math is killing me...I'll just go ride my specialized instead..


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Pay me & I'll say whatever you want applies to protour riders as well.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

on a related topic, anybody see that Carmichael now endorses Gu instead of PowerBar?


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

For awhile, Boonen and QS were still riding Time forks though sponsored by Specialized.

Simoni went out of his way to praise his Cannondale after moving to Scott.

Personally, I love my Time VXRS Ulteam. Never rode a Specialized or Cervelo though, but I do hear those 8 year olds in China sure know how to make a bike.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

I thought that Boonen said the specialized was too flexy? Plus he rode a really small frame.


----------



## stewie13 (Feb 5, 2005)

seems like some people like trying to start something out of nothing...

We tried the new bikes in Majorca, too. We were only on them for a few hours but they felt really comfortable. They provide better handling than Cervelo and on descents they're really smooth. I can't say what they're like on the big climbs as we've not been able to test them on that terrain. But the training bikes we've had so far have been good. 

Basically all Andy is saying is that they handle differently than the Cervelo... which isn't that surprising after he was riding the same bike for a number of years. He did not say which bike was a better overall bike and even if he did it really wouldn't mean much.

no story.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

stewie13 said:


> seems like some people like trying to start something out of nothing...
> 
> We tried the new bikes in Majorca, too. We were only on them for a few hours but they felt really comfortable. They provide better handling than Cervelo and on descents they're really smooth. I can't say what they're like on the big climbs as we've not been able to test them on that terrain. But the training bikes we've had so far have been good.
> 
> ...


Hey man, nobody is making anything out of anything. Just pointing out how sad it must be for a quality rider like Andy not to get to ride a real bike like Time.  

Seriously, I'm sure bot bikes are awesome. Here in SLC, we see lots of Specialized, since their customer support is here. Nothing but good comments about their bikes. Same for Cervelo. Both firms make quality frames, no doubt. I mean, Chinese kids make quality frames for both firms.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

tron said:


> I thought that Boonen said the specialized was too flexy? Plus he rode a really small frame.


The first one he rode was- hence the development of the SL2. What can Boonen do for you?


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

You wouldn't knock my socks off if you told me you prefered tha specialized over any given bike. Handling, comfort, and in several ways stiffness is greatly affected by the fit to the rider. Specialized has demonstrated a thoughtfulness in the production and design of their high end gear, as has Cervelo. My only gripe with specialized is that they seem to have managed to put their logo on any piece of bike related junk on the market. To me this cheapens the brand, and makes them unappealing to me.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> on a related topic, anybody see that Carmichael now endorses Gu instead of PowerBar?


No surprise. Money drives deals like this. He probably bid it out, and Gu came in with the sweetest deal.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

tron said:


> I thought that Boonen said the specialized was too flexy? Plus he rode a really small frame.


I met a belgian that claimed to have been an insider to the team. He sure had a lot of detail on vague things I heard from other. The crux was the "fit issue" was a cover story for the bike being too flexy. In fact this belgian claimed Boonen seemed to infer the bike was so horrid that it cost him a better finish in Paris Roubaix. From what I remember the guy told me Boonen claimed to have little control of the bike on the cobbles.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

funktekk said:


> My only gripe with specialized is that they seem to have managed to put their logo on any piece of bike related junk on the market. To me this cheapens the brand, and makes them unappealing to me.


I think Specialized has listened to feedback and realized that they were turning off customers with their logo plastered on every square inch of everything they make. They still have an abundance of logos, but they have toned it down. I ride a Specialized and they make some very good clothing and accessories. I just hate looking like a fan boy add for Specialized.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Boonen did think the Specialized Roubaix was a bit flexy, which is why in previous years he rode a Tarmac in the Paris Roubaix. As other posters have said they stiffened it up for him and last year I believe he won the Paris Roubaix, on the Specy Roubaix SL2.

Personally I couldn't be happier with my Specialized Roubaix, shoes, and various Specialized accessories. All of it fits and works great.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

teoteoteo said:


> I met a belgian that claimed to have been an insider to the team. He sure had a lot of detail on vague things I heard from other. The crux was the "fit issue" was a cover story for the bike being too flexy. In fact this belgian claimed Boonen seemed to infer the bike was so horrid that it cost him a better finish in Paris Roubaix. From what I remember the guy told me Boonen claimed to have little control of the bike on the cobbles.


Close- there was a fit issue. Boonen will probably always have them for the rest of his career no matter what bike he rides due to his back and low saddle height. There was a flex issue on the first Tarmac carbon he rode, it wasn't up to power he puts out. Like Time, Specialized needed to make a beefier model for him. Fortunately for buyers, the SL2 model then went to market (to high demand- you couldn't find one in stock for quite a while last year). Seeing Boonen got the custom longer Al frame for a while, then the SL2 I doubt frame stiffness was an issue. The Roubaix claim seems quite wrong, as Boonen rode just fine last year in Flanders last year, probably would have won if Devolder wasn't up the road. And for Roubaix:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2008/apr08/roubaix08/?id=results


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

I think he meant 2007 Roubaix, not 2008.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

If the bike handled worse, he probably would have kept his mouth shut.

They may have to ride those bikes, but do they have to promote them?

Interesting article though.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

Carlos Sastre says the new Cervelo S3 is best thing since sliced bread:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2009/probikes/?id=carlos_sastre_cervelo_testeam_s3

Is anyone shocked? If the Specialized has better handling, maybe it will keep Andy's brother from going over the guard rail again.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Specialized's Body Geometry stuff seems top-notch. My friend loves their shoes and prefers them over Sidis. I have some of their clothing and so far, I have nothing but good things to say.

Cervelo maybe has a bit more of the wow factor given CSC's success.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

parity said:


> Carlos Sastre says the new Cervelo S3 is best thing since sliced bread:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2009/probikes/?id=carlos_sastre_cervelo_testeam_s3
> 
> Is anyone shocked? If the Specialized has better handling, maybe it will keep Andy's brother from going over the guard rail again.


Sliced bread? Should we update this cliche? Maybe the best thing since Free WifFi?


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Coolhand said:


> There was a flex issue on the first Tarmac carbon he rode, it wasn't up to power he puts out.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2008/apr08/roubaix08/?id=results


I was speaking to this gentlemen in the summer of 2007, so I understood him to say it was the first bike that was a rolling noodle. HE then went to the the the alum, then the new bike. This guy was a belgian parts distributor that had some product the team rode. He also told me some story of Quickstep and Gerolsteiner having issues with the Specialized cranks too, citing both squads started the season with them and subsequently removed the cranks for the respective sponsors, ( Campy for QS and DA for Gerol)


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

teoteoteo said:


> I met a belgian that claimed to have been an insider to the team. He sure had a lot of detail on vague things I heard from other. The crux was the "fit issue" was a cover story for the bike being too flexy. In fact this belgian claimed Boonen seemed to infer the bike was so horrid that it cost him a better finish in Paris Roubaix. From what I remember the guy told me Boonen claimed to have little control of the bike on the cobbles.


Could've been worse. He could have been riding a Trek.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*since we are offering opinions as opposed to facts*

as owner of 2005 Spec Roubaix and 2007 Time Edge and Trek Madone 2005. All great bikes. BUT. It is *all* about the fit of the bike to the rider. Ok, I am wrong, it is *mostly* about the fit. Fit affects the handling of the bike.

Andy may be a top notch pro rider and possible future grand tour winner but to date and having seen the film of Saxo Bank cycle-fit session with Andy Pruitt and having read several articles about it (Velonews, Cyclingnews, RoadBikeAction etc), it appears to me that Andy and many of his team mates (Jens Vogt, Cancellara etc) and indeed many other elite riders know jack-all about cycling biomechanics. I dont know why they dont. I once asked Baden Cooke about his position and he told me he does not know, his team sets him up on new bikes. Hmmm. Recently he was repositioned by John Kennedy in Australia and his results have improved. 

Andy (according to article) has 11mm short leg which is *big* different, mostly in femur, and yet he has only just discovered it and now has a 5mm shim. And several other riders has their stems shortered and bars raised. Amazing at such a high level in the sport. Many riders have only just discovered the benefits of varus and valgus wedges. And Andy seat heat was changed as well as his bar height.

Why am I saying this? Because it is quite possible that new Spec bikes Andy was testing were done in his "new improved" cycle-fitted position and that made the new Spec bike feel like it has better handling compared to Cervelo. The more the bike fits the rider the better the bike feels to the rider. Cycling is probably the most ergonomically sensitive sport there is. 

IMHO. 8^)


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

acid_rider said:


> as owner of 2005 Spec Roubaix and 2007 Time Edge and Trek Madone 2005. All great bikes. BUT. It is *all* about the fit of the bike to the rider. Ok, I am wrong, it is *mostly* about the fit. Fit affects the handling of the bike.
> 
> Andy may be a top notch pro rider and possible future grand tour winner but to date and having seen the film of Saxo Bank cycle-fit session with Andy Pruitt and having read several articles about it (Velonews, Cyclingnews, RoadBikeAction etc), it appears to me that Andy and many of his team mates (Jens Vogt, Cancellara etc) and indeed many other elite riders know jack-all about cycling biomechanics. I dont know why they dont. I once asked Baden Cooke about his position and he told me he does not know, his team sets him up on new bikes. Hmmm. Recently he was repositioned by John Kennedy in Australia and his results have improved.
> 
> ...


Great points.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Also worth consideration, Tom Boonen produces an obscene amount of watts in a sprint/attack. Just because a particular bike was flexy for him doesn't mean that it would be soft for "us". Pros and the rest of us have VERY different needs. We're just suckers for marketing.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

davidka said:


> Also worth consideration, Tom Boonen produces an obscene amount of watts in a sprint/attack. Just because a particular bike was flexy for him doesn't mean that it would be soft for "us". Pros and the rest of us have VERY different needs. We're just suckers for marketing.


Psh, maybe for YOU. Me, I sprint at 2800 watts 




(jokejokejoke)


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

For what it's worth, a friend of mine has last year's Allez (it is carbon fiber; the '09's seem to have slipped down a notch). I have the Cervelo R3.
The Cervelo is certainly a smoother, all-day wonderful bike that climbs and descends fantastically. However, the Specialized does have quicker steering and feels less damped than the R3. It feels more responsive. Personally I prefer the R3 but I can see how a more aggro rider might like Specialized more.


----------

